# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  Nikki Sanderson joins as Maxine Minniver

## tammyy2j

Hollyoaks bosses have announced that former Coronation Street star Nikki Sanderson has joined the cast of the soap.

The actress has landed the part of Maxine Minniver, who is the sister of established character Mitzeee (Rachel Shenton).

Maxine is billed as a "confident, lively and flirtatious bombshell", who lives her life on the edge and can spot an opportunity a mile off.

The savvy newcomer is not afraid to take risks, and has been tipped to cause fireworks as she makes her mark on Mitzeee's turf in the village.

Sanderson commented: "Being a member of the Hollyoaks team has so far been an absolute pleasure, and I am excited about what the future holds for my character. I feel very lucky to be part of such a wonderful show and to be working with an amazing team."


The 28-year-old is best known for playing Candice Stowe on Coronation Street between 1999 and 2005. She also played Dawn Bellamy on Heartbeat.

Maxine's first Hollyoaks scenes will air on Tuesday, November 6 at 6.30pm on Channel 4.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks' new recruit Nikki Sanderson has confirmed that she will be sticking with the soap until at least August 2013.

The former Coronation Street actress has been cast in the role of Mitzeee Minniver's sister Maxine, who has been tipped to cause fireworks when she joins the village next month.

Sanderson told All About Soap of her Hollyoaks part: "Oh, it's very exciting. I had to keep quiet about the role for so long, which wasn't easy because I'm not the best at keeping secrets! So it's nice to be able to shout it from the rooftops now.

"Everyone's been really friendly at Hollyoaks - I'm having an absolute ball and am looking forward to the future so much."

She added: "My contract lasts up until next August, so you'll definitely be seeing a lot of Maxine on your screens."

Sanderson explained that Maxine and Mitzeee do not get along as they previously fell out over a man.

"Maxine stole Mitzeee's fiancÃ© Gary and ran off to live with him in Spain five years ago," she said. "They haven't seen or spoken to each other since, and their relationship's more than strained.

"But Maxine is so ignorant she reckons she can swan back into Mitzeee's life and everything will be totally hunky dory."

When Maxine discovers that the late Riley Costello has left The Dog in the Pond pub to Mitzeee, it gives her an added reason to make amends with her sister - but whether they can become close again remains to be seen.

Hollyoaks airs weeknights at 6.30pm on Channel 4, with first look screenings at 7pm on E4.

----------


## alan45

Hollyoaks shakes up Mitzeee Minniver's life once again next week as her sister Maxine arrives in the village unexpectedly.

Played by former Coronation Street actress Nikki Sanderson, newcomer Maxine hasn't been in contact with Mitzeee (Rachel Shenton) for years after they fell out over a man - which leads to fireworks when they come face-to-face again.

A downbeat Mitzeee has just been released from prison on bail when she realises that Maxine is back in her life. Could Maxine's arrival be just what Mitzeee needs, or will old wounds be reopened?

Digital Spy recently caught up with Nikki to hear more about the role of Maxine and how she's finding her new soap job.

How is your time at Hollyoaks going so far?
"It's going brilliantly and I'm having a fantastic time working with everybody. Hollyoaks is a wonderful place to work as everybody is so nice and welcoming. I feel like I've settled in really well and I've been really lucky with how it's all turned out."

Were you friends with any of the cast before joining the show?
"I wasn't friends with anybody, but I have met people briefly in the past at different events. I suppose I was quite lucky in that sense, because it meant that the experience wasn't quite so new to me. Since joining, though, I would actually class some of the cast as my friends now, rather than just work acquaintances.

"Everyone is so lovely on the show and there's a great atmosphere. Within cast, crew and production, everyone gets on so well. I've made friends with people very quickly."

What was your first day on set like?
"My first day was brilliant! I was filming with Rachel Shenton who plays Mitzeee, and Nicole Barber-Lane who plays Myra McQueen. It was brilliant and the pair of them were great with me. I had a really good day and I came away thinking, 'If every day is like this then I'm sorted!' It's been like that every day since then, too.

"One of those first scenes was filming in the McQueen house and that was quite good, because it's an iconic place for Hollyoaks and I was working with two fantastic people from the show. The scenes weren't too complex so I felt like I was eased in quite well!"

Did you audition for Hollyoaks or did they approach you to play Maxine?
"It was actually a bit of both, to be honest. I didn't actually audition at Hollyoaks. I was doing a play in Manchester called Fetish Nights Re:Bound and the writer of that play, Rob Ellis, actually writes for Hollyoaks as well. A few people from Hollyoaks came to watch the show, and it was from watching me in the play that they approached me regarding playing the role of Maxine.

"After that, we had a meeting and it went from there because Rob was writing a new character into Hollyoaks. I'm really lucky."

Had you watched the show much before joining?
"Yeah, I've always watched Hollyoaks. I must admit, I didn't watch every single episode, but I did watch the show when I could. Once I got the role, that was when I started watching every single episode because I wanted to learn who everybody was, the threads between them and how the characters all worked together. I was cramming a lot in so that I could learn more about it."

Has it been easy to adjust back into the fast-paced soap world?
"Yeah, it has been - I think it's like riding a bike! I found it quite easy and it was more a case of learning how everything works at Hollyoaks and getting used to the building, because it's huge and I was trying not to get lost! That's what I had to pick up, but I slotted back into the filming schedule quite quickly."

How would you describe the character of Maxine?
"Maxine is a really interesting character to play. I think she has got a heart and she is lovely, but she just doesn't show it at first! When she first arrives, she's more interested in herself and how everyone should fit into her life, rather than her fitting into theirs. 

"She's also a little bit of a conwoman. Maxine comes in with a bang and cons pretty much everybody in the village in her first day. She thinks it's fine as she's never going to see them again, only to see them later on in the pub and have to face the music! Everyone she conned is there, and you'll see that everything goes a little bit wrong for Maxine - especially when she sees her sister…"


What is the relationship between Maxine and Mitzeee like?
"In the past, Maxine has done the dirty on her sister by stealing her fiancÃ© five years before. She hasn't actually spoken to Mitzeee since then, but she turns up and expects to be welcomed with open arms - quite ignorantly considering what she's done in the past. 

"So Maxine doesn't quite get the reception she was expecting from Mitzeee. You'll also notice that Maxine calls her sister 'Ann', because she's never known her as Mitzeee."

Does Maxine now feel guilty for what she did to Mitzeee five years ago?
"I don't think she does at first, as she's quite ignorant and quite selfish. Maxine thinks that Mitzeee should get over it as it was such a long time ago. It's only as Maxine starts speaking to Ann that she realises the impact it had on her life. 

"That's when Maxine stops and thinks about it. She realises that she actually did cause a lot of pain for her younger sister. I don't think she'd realised what she'd caused until now. Maxine was looking after number one, but she sees that she did the wrong thing and maybe she shouldn't have turned up to see Mitzeee after all."

There are a few single guys in the village at the moment. Will any of them catch Maxine's eye?
"I don't think I can tell you that just yet! Let's just say that Maxine has just finished with her fiancÃ© and I'm sure at some point in the future, a few people will catch Maxine's eye. Maybe they'll catch Mitzeee's eye too! I think there's going to be a lot of fun between the sisters."

Mitzeee has become a lot more serious following her recent troubles. Will Maxine's arrival see Mitzeee back to her old self?
"We'll have to see! What I will say is that Maxine and Mitzeee are very, very similar, as they grew up together. 

"Through all of the negative and quite horrible stuff that Mitzeee has been through, understandably she's gone a little bit more into her shell. But with the arrival of Maxine, we'll just have to wait and see whether she can cheer her up and bring Mitzeee back."

Have Hollyoaks given you room to put your own stamp on Maxine?
"Well to be honest, the character has been fantastic from the beginning and the storylines that I'm getting are brilliant. Hollyoaks are really good in the sense that you can have input and speak to the scriptwriters and story editors, but so far I haven't needed to do anything like that. I'm really enjoying playing the role and doing the things that they've written for her."

Seven years on from Coronation Street, do you have fond memories of the show?
"Oh gosh yes, of course I do. I'll always think of Coronation Street very highly and it will always have a special place in my heart. I was there for a long time, I still speak to people there and I still watch the show. I'll always have fond memories of it."

Have any of your Corrie friends been in touch to congratulate you for your Hollyoaks role?
"Yeah, I've had a few messages. I'm very grateful that I've had those messages congratulating me and wishing me luck - it's lovely. I think it's always nice when people are there for you and I've had some very encouraging things said to me."

----------


## alan45

Hollyoaks shakes up Mitzeee Minniver's life once again next week as her sister Maxine arrives in the village unexpectedly.

Played by former Coronation Street actress Nikki Sanderson, newcomer Maxine hasn't been in contact with Mitzeee (Rachel Shenton) for years after they fell out over a man - which leads to fireworks when they come face-to-face again.

A downbeat Mitzeee has just been released from prison on bail when she realises that Maxine is back in her life. Could Maxine's arrival be just what Mitzeee needs, or will old wounds be reopened?

Digital Spy recently caught up with Nikki to hear more about the role of Maxine and how she's finding her new soap job.

How is your time at Hollyoaks going so far?
"It's going brilliantly and I'm having a fantastic time working with everybody. Hollyoaks is a wonderful place to work as everybody is so nice and welcoming. I feel like I've settled in really well and I've been really lucky with how it's all turned out."

Were you friends with any of the cast before joining the show?
"I wasn't friends with anybody, but I have met people briefly in the past at different events. I suppose I was quite lucky in that sense, because it meant that the experience wasn't quite so new to me. Since joining, though, I would actually class some of the cast as my friends now, rather than just work acquaintances.

"Everyone is so lovely on the show and there's a great atmosphere. Within cast, crew and production, everyone gets on so well. I've made friends with people very quickly."

What was your first day on set like?
"My first day was brilliant! I was filming with Rachel Shenton who plays Mitzeee, and Nicole Barber-Lane who plays Myra McQueen. It was brilliant and the pair of them were great with me. I had a really good day and I came away thinking, 'If every day is like this then I'm sorted!' It's been like that every day since then, too.

"One of those first scenes was filming in the McQueen house and that was quite good, because it's an iconic place for Hollyoaks and I was working with two fantastic people from the show. The scenes weren't too complex so I felt like I was eased in quite well!"

Did you audition for Hollyoaks or did they approach you to play Maxine?
"It was actually a bit of both, to be honest. I didn't actually audition at Hollyoaks. I was doing a play in Manchester called Fetish Nights Re:Bound and the writer of that play, Rob Ellis, actually writes for Hollyoaks as well. A few people from Hollyoaks came to watch the show, and it was from watching me in the play that they approached me regarding playing the role of Maxine.

"After that, we had a meeting and it went from there because Rob was writing a new character into Hollyoaks. I'm really lucky."

Had you watched the show much before joining?
"Yeah, I've always watched Hollyoaks. I must admit, I didn't watch every single episode, but I did watch the show when I could. Once I got the role, that was when I started watching every single episode because I wanted to learn who everybody was, the threads between them and how the characters all worked together. I was cramming a lot in so that I could learn more about it."

Has it been easy to adjust back into the fast-paced soap world?
"Yeah, it has been - I think it's like riding a bike! I found it quite easy and it was more a case of learning how everything works at Hollyoaks and getting used to the building, because it's huge and I was trying not to get lost! That's what I had to pick up, but I slotted back into the filming schedule quite quickly."

How would you describe the character of Maxine?
"Maxine is a really interesting character to play. I think she has got a heart and she is lovely, but she just doesn't show it at first! When she first arrives, she's more interested in herself and how everyone should fit into her life, rather than her fitting into theirs. 

"She's also a little bit of a conwoman. Maxine comes in with a bang and cons pretty much everybody in the village in her first day. She thinks it's fine as she's never going to see them again, only to see them later on in the pub and have to face the music! Everyone she conned is there, and you'll see that everything goes a little bit wrong for Maxine - especially when she sees her sisterâ¦"


What is the relationship between Maxine and Mitzeee like?
"In the past, Maxine has done the dirty on her sister by stealing her fiancÃ© five years before. She hasn't actually spoken to Mitzeee since then, but she turns up and expects to be welcomed with open arms - quite ignorantly considering what she's done in the past. 

"So Maxine doesn't quite get the reception she was expecting from Mitzeee. You'll also notice that Maxine calls her sister 'Ann', because she's never known her as Mitzeee."

Does Maxine now feel guilty for what she did to Mitzeee five years ago?
"I don't think she does at first, as she's quite ignorant and quite selfish. Maxine thinks that Mitzeee should get over it as it was such a long time ago. It's only as Maxine starts speaking to Ann that she realises the impact it had on her life. 

"That's when Maxine stops and thinks about it. She realises that she actually did cause a lot of pain for her younger sister. I don't think she'd realised what she'd caused until now. Maxine was looking after number one, but she sees that she did the wrong thing and maybe she shouldn't have turned up to see Mitzeee after all."

There are a few single guys in the village at the moment. Will any of them catch Maxine's eye?
"I don't think I can tell you that just yet! Let's just say that Maxine has just finished with her fiancÃ© and I'm sure at some point in the future, a few people will catch Maxine's eye. Maybe they'll catch Mitzeee's eye too! I think there's going to be a lot of fun between the sisters."

Mitzeee has become a lot more serious following her recent troubles. Will Maxine's arrival see Mitzeee back to her old self?
"We'll have to see! What I will say is that Maxine and Mitzeee are very, very similar, as they grew up together. 

"Through all of the negative and quite horrible stuff that Mitzeee has been through, understandably she's gone a little bit more into her shell. But with the arrival of Maxine, we'll just have to wait and see whether she can cheer her up and bring Mitzeee back."

Have Hollyoaks given you room to put your own stamp on Maxine?
"Well to be honest, the character has been fantastic from the beginning and the storylines that I'm getting are brilliant. Hollyoaks are really good in the sense that you can have input and speak to the scriptwriters and story editors, but so far I haven't needed to do anything like that. I'm really enjoying playing the role and doing the things that they've written for her."

Seven years on from Coronation Street, do you have fond memories of the show?
"Oh gosh yes, of course I do. I'll always think of Coronation Street very highly and it will always have a special place in my heart. I was there for a long time, I still speak to people there and I still watch the show. I'll always have fond memories of it."

Have any of your Corrie friends been in touch to congratulate you for your Hollyoaks role?
"Yeah, I've had a few messages. I'm very grateful that I've had those messages congratulating me and wishing me luck - it's lovely. I think it's always nice when people are there for you and I've had some very encouraging things said to me."

----------


## Perdita

Jorgie Porter has praised Nikki Sanderson, saying that the actress is a "great addition" to Hollyoaks.

Former Coronation Street star Sanderson has joined the soap as Maxine Minniver, sister to Mitzeee, and Porter predicted a bright future for her in the village.

"I absolutely love Nikki. I think she's so grounded, normal and down-to-earth, a really lovely girl. She'll be a great little addition to us all. She's going to be really fun and fit in really well I think," she told What's on TV.

Porter, who plays Theresa McQueen, also hinted at Theresa and Maxine's relationship on-screen.

"Theresa used to absolutely be in awe of Mitzeee so hopefully she'll be in awe of Maxine too. Because sometimes girls do that, don't they - have girl crushes," she explained.

Sanderson is due to appear in Chester from next week.

----------


## Perdita

Nikki Sanderson has revealed that she would consider a return to Coronation Street if asked.

The soap star, who played Candice Stowe for six years from 1999 until 2005, was recently cast as Maxine Minniver in Hollyoaks.

Of her career choices, Sanderson reflected to new! Magazine: "I try not to regret anything. Every choice I've made has brought me to this point.

"I had the most amazing time at Corrie, but I'd been there a long time, was still a child actor and I wanted to learn my craft and try new things.

"Never say never [though]. But I'm happy at Hollyoaks and as long as they like me, I'm hoping they'll keep me on!"


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s3...#ixzz2Ek8Fwupi

----------


## lizann

i like her in hollyoaks hated her in corrie myself

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Nikki Sanderson has said that she wants her character Maxine Minniver to find a boyfriend this year.

Maxine has shown her flirtatious side since joining the village in November, but she is yet to have a serious relationship.

Sanderson told What's On TV: "That'd be nice for Maxine, to meet somebody. So we'll just have to see what the New Year brings.

"Hopefully Maxine will find somebody nice to settle with, but I don't know if someone would want her. I don't know if anyone could put up with her!"

The 28-year-old also revealed that she has made several New Year's resolutions for 2013.

She explained: "I've got a million New Year's resolutions. There are loads. There are so many things that I need to get sorted and done.

"But I need to be more organised. Sometimes people tell me something and it goes in one ear and out the other."

Hollyoaks airs weeknights at 6.30pm on Channel 4, with first look screenings at 7pm on E4.

Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz2pFhlNI4n

----------


## tammyy2j

Maxine Minniver is currently facing a frightening ordeal on screen as Kevin Foster holds her captive in her own flat.

Kevin (Elliot Balchin) is trying his best to protect Maxine from Simon Walker (Neil Newbon) after the ruthless villain made it clear that he wanted her dead.

Digital Spy recently caught up with Nikki Sanderson, who plays Maxine, to hear how the storyline intensifies over the rest of this week.

How did you feel about getting such a dramatic storyline?
"I was really pleased when I read these scripts and I saw that this would happen to Maxine. She's such a lively and happy-go-lucky character, so it was great for me as an actress - and also for Maxine - to be seen doing something completely different. 

"It's been fantastic to play something that's polar opposite to the way I've been since I've joined Hollyoaks. Obviously it's also much more fun not having to sit in the make-up chair for an hour - it only took about 15 minutes for these scenes!"

Were the scenes challenging to film?
"They were challenging, because obviously I've never been in a position where I've been held captive and drugged by somebody before! That made it more difficult, because you can't rely on playing the scenes as you would react in real life. But they were also a lot more fun and I'm very grateful that Hollyoaks have given me the chance to do this.

"Reading the scripts, I wanted to make this storyline as real as possible so the audience would fully believe in it. Also, with the way the storyline played out, a lot of the audience thought Maxine was dead for quite a few days last week. I thought that worked really well."

Will Maxine come to accept that Kevin, in his own twisted way, is trying to help her?
"At first Maxine doesn't see this at all, because she just doesn't understand what's going on. Kevin is supposed to be a friend, so she's really upset, hurt and mad that he would do something like this. 

"It's only when he sits and explains the reasons behind everything that she actually sympathises with him. She understands the position that he's in - that he was forced into having to do this. The options were to kill Maxine or do what he's done - keep her locked away and drugged. She understands that and even though she thinks he could have just spoken to her about it, she can see that he's trying to protect her."


Can she ever forgive him for this? 
"I think Maxine and Kevin have a brotherly-sisterly relationship. She wants so much to believe in him. Kevin comes from quite a sad past, going from foster home to foster home. Maxine wants to mother him and she can even see the results facially, because he gets beaten up so many times! 

"Maxine won't forget what he's done, but I think she'll be able to forgive him because his heart was in the right place."

As they remain holed up in the flat, we'll soon see Maxine and Kevin planning to run away together. Is Maxine being genuine or just plotting her escape?
"At first, I think Maxine is just looking for a way to escape. However, Maxine has a heart-to-heart with Kevin and realises that they're both stuck between a rock and a hard place. 

"Maxine knows that if she's seen out in the village again, she's going to be murdered by Walker. In the end, she thinks if she's going to run away, she's going to do it with Kevin. She's fully prepared to run away with him, but it doesn't work out like that!"

Walker then catches Maxine and Kevin as they're about to leave, and she ends up trapped in a disused petrol station!
"She does, and those scenes were really interesting to film. Walker has set up home there, so he keeps Maxine under lock and key and continues to drug her. So poor Maxine's in a really bad condition because she can't escape. Kevin is having to pretend that he's still working for Walker, because he doesn't want Walker to kill him. I think it really hurts Kevin to do that, and it really hurts Maxine that he won't stand up to Walker. 

"It's also clear that Maxine is getting ill - she's depleted of everything after being drugged so many times. It's Kevin who actually lets Maxine go in the end, and he suffers the consequences from Walker because of itâ¦"



Could Maxine and Kevin become a couple? Stranger things have happened in soapland!
"I don't think so. They have love for each other, but it's not relationship love - it's more of a brotherly-sisterly connection. I don't think they'd get together, but Maxine does want to mother Kevin and look after him. I can see it definitely blossoming into a stronger relationship friends-wise."

Would you like Kevin to stick around in the show?
"Yes, definitely! I love Elliot, I think he's such a lovely lad. It'd be great if he stayed for a lot longer."

Are there big plans for Maxine beyond this storyline?
"There might be, but I can't divulge it! There might be more interesting stuff to come for Maxine over the coming monthsâ¦"


How did you feel about saying goodbye to your on-screen sister Rachel Shenton (Mitzeee)?
"Oh, it was awful! I love Rachel and she's amazing. She's such a lovely girl. We did lots of crying scenes and it was all real tears, because we were really upset! But I think Rachel is just going to fly now and do so well. We still stay in touch and she's a wonderful girl. I was very honoured to play her sister."

Do you wish you'd had longer on set with Rachel?
"Definitely - a million per cent! I always say to her that I wish she hadn't gone!"

Are you pleased with the audience's response to Maxine?
"I am pleased with the response, as everyone's been really nice. I'm very, very grateful for that. I think Maxine is a character people like and find endearing, so I've been very lucky that people are warming to her. I hope that I can continue with that and people will enjoy what I'm doing!"

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks' Patrick will suffer a huge setback when Maxine ends things with him, in an upcoming storyline.

Concerned that Patrick's daughter Sienna (Anna Passey) is not happy with the couple's new-found closeness, Maxine (Nikki Sanderson) calls time on the relationship in order to save her friendship.

Torn by her decision, Maxine goes on a date with newcomer Freddie (Charlie Clapham), who has turned up in the village to look for his younger brother Robbie.

The pair end up spending the night together as Maxine tries to forget her troubles. 

This will be a huge blow for Patrick who has already gone to great extremes to get rid of Kevin from Maxine's life.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Nikki Sanderson has teased that she will soon be involved in some challenging storylines.

The former Coronation Street actress, who plays Maxine Minniver in the Channel 4 soap, also thanked fans for their positive reaction to her character.

"I'm having such a good time and I absolutely love playing Maxine. She's an awesome character," Sanderson told the Daily Star Sunday.

"I've had such a great reaction from the public. People have been so lovely. They've really taken to Maxine. The storylines coming up are going to challenge me as an actress. 

"Whenever I get a new script, I can't wait to see what she's going to say next. She's feisty and happy but also really naive.

"She does so many things I would never do in real life. I love playing comedy but the really good thing with Hollyoaks is that they are going to show so many different dimensions to her."

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Nikki Sanderson has predicted that it will take "a while" before her character Maxine Minniver realises that the Blakes aren't what they seem.

Maxine and Patrick Blake (Jeremy Sheffield) become a proper couple next week after the college headmaster makes a public display of his feelings for her.

The development doesn't go down well with Patrick's scheming daughter Sienna (Anna Passey), who is quietly seething as she has just paid for Maxine to go and visit her sister Mitzeee in the US - wanting her as far away from her father as possible.

Sanderson told Inside Soap of the storyline: "Maxine is shocked and delighted that Patrick declares his love so publicly. Much to Sienna's distaste, Maxine is more than happy to give Patrick a kiss and say, 'Let's do this and see how it goes'.

"They make a very odd love match. She's spirited and feisty - and illiterate! He's intelligent, composed and calm. They are opposites, and that's why it works."

Discussing the dark side to the Blakes, the actress continued: "The audience knows more than Maxine does, and it will take a while for things to click for her. She's only seen the good sides of Sienna and Patrick. 

"She thinks Sienna is a kind girl who's paid for her to go to the US without any ulterior motive, and that Patrick is a thoughtful, lovely guy. Maxine is such a strong, bubbly character, so it'll be interesting to see what happens if she spots their true colours.

"It's exciting to wait for the scripts and see what's coming next."

----------


## alan45

Hollyoaks' Maxine Minniver is in for a shock next week as she sees Patrick Blake's nasty side for the first time.

Maxine is blissfully happy in her new relationship with Patrick (Jeremy Sheffield), but when she embarrasses the college headmaster at an important event, he lets his true colours slip for a moment…

Nikki Sanderson, who plays Maxine, recently chatted to us about the incident and where the story might be heading in the longer-term.

How are you finding this new storyline for Maxine?
"I'm absolutely loving it. There are so many ups and downs in the storyline, both emotionally and physically. It's really interesting for me to play Maxine at the moment, because usually she's so bubbly, lively and happy-go-lucky, but we might start to see a different side of her in this story.

"I'm excited about what's on screen at the moment, but I'm also really looking forward to what's in store next. I can't reveal too much but what's coming up should be very interesting for me to play, especially how Maxine might adapt and change with it."

Even though they're so different, can you see why Maxine is attracted to Patrick?
"Definitely. They are complete opposites, but that's what draws them towards each other. I think Maxine sees something in Patrick that she wants to have in her life, because he's such an upstanding member of the community, very cultured and very intelligent. 

"Maxine is none of that - she's illiterate, she doesn't really know much about the world, and she's never really been anywhere apart from Spain! Maxine is very street-smart, but she's not book-smart. She wants to be more like Patrick in some ways.

"It's the same with Patrick. He can be so uptight and OCD, but all of a sudden he's got this little wildcard on his hands, who lives life to the full and is very free-spirited. Patrick would like to bring some of that into his life, so even though the two characters are opposites, they each have something that the other craves."

Are you pleased to see Maxine going up in the world with her new job at College Coffee?
"I am - it's been fantastic filming all of that stuff. When Maxine becomes the manager of College Coffee, it does go to her head a little bit and she becomes a bit high and mighty! She can be a little bit cruel to the staff - especially George, God bless him! 

"The power goes to Maxine's head and she thinks that she's better than she is, but it is great for me to be involved in the shop because it means Maxine features more in the threads of different people's storylines."



Patrick seems pleased when things go wrong for Maxine at the shop, with George quitting in protest! Does Maxine see that Patrick doesn't really have her best interests at heart?
"There are definitely glimpses of it, but Patrick is so good at manipulating Maxine and changing her view on things. She could look at a colour and say it's blue, but he would convince her that it's green! Even if she does see those glimpses, Patrick is very good at reversing it and making Maxine think that she's the one in the wrong."

Things get worse when Maxine hosts an event for Patrick at College Coffee and tries to dance with him in front of the guests…
"Yeah, Maxine definitely puts Patrick on the spot, if I'm honest! I wouldn't do that in real life! It's a shame, as Maxine does a really good job with the event and Patrick is very impressed with everything that she's done. But then Maxine has a couple of drinks, gets a bit tipsy and ruins it all by grabbing Patrick to dance in front of his colleagues and various VIPs! 

"Maxine pretty much forces him to do it even when he refuses, and she suffers the consequences because it's the first time she sees a nasty side to Patrick. When they're alone, he grabs her and tells her off. She's never seen that side of him before." 

Is Maxine scared?
"It doesn't necessarily scare her, but more than anything she's very confused. She doesn't know why he's done that, because even though the audience have seen Patrick behave like this before, Maxine hasn't. He later switches back to being Mr Nice Guy again, so it's all very baffling for Maxine."


Is it true that the Maxine and Patrick story will get bigger over the summer?
"It is! I can't say much about it, but it's safe to say that it's going to be a slow-burner. You're going to see a lot from Maxine and Patrick and it's going to develop a lot. It's very exciting and I'm glad it's going to be quite a slow one, because it means we can really give the story the time that it deserves."

Are you worried that Maxine could lose her feisty side if Patrick gets his way?
"We'll have to wait and see! Maxine is a very feisty, strong and independent woman, so it'll be very interesting to see how she deals with this. Will she stay the same person, or will she be manipulated into changing into somebody else?"

Do you see this as quite an important storyline to take on?
"Yes, I think it's an incredibly important storyline for us to be doing. That's why we want to make sure that it's the best and most truthful that it can possibly be. There are women out there in the same situation with controlling partners, so we really want to do it justice and show people what the signs are. That's why it's going to be such a slow-burner."

What is Jeremy like to work with?
"Wonderful, although don't tell him I said that! (Laughs.) He's just such a great person to work with and we get along so well. We have some good banter on set as we're always teasing each other! I'm quite lucky, as we're filming quite a long-running and heavy story together, so it's great that we do actually get along."


Does Maxine worry that she's ruined her friendship with Sienna by dating Patrick?
"She does, yes. Maxine just keeps trying to keep Sienna on side, because she does care about her a lot. However, Maxine does really love Patrick, so she's in a difficult situation. Ideally she'd like to keep Sienna as a friend, but she doesn't want to lose Patrick either. It's a tricky balancing act!"

We've all seen how far Sienna will go when she disapproves of someone. Should Maxine be worried?
"I think Maxine should definitely be worried, but she won't realise that. Maxine still sees Sienna as a friend, so she just doesn't see that side of her. Maxine won't have a clue, but she should be careful because nobody seems to know what Sienna is really capable of…"

Nancy needs a friend at the moment! With Mitzeee gone, will Maxine take up the mantle?
"I'd like to think that Maxine would help Nancy out, especially after the friendship that Mitzeee had with her. Even though Maxine can be a bit of a cow, she does care about people and wants to make sure that they're alright. 

"The only problem is that Sienna is the main reason that Nancy is feeling down, and Maxine still sees Sienna as a really good friend. She's stuck between a rock and a hard place, because she can't be more friendly with one over the other!"

Have you seen much reaction to the Maxine and Patrick story yet? Are the fans worried about Maxine?
"I think they are and they aren't. It's still really just the beginning of the story, so I'm getting a lot of people saying that Maxine shouldn't get with Patrick. But others are saying they love them together, so it's fantastic that the audience are getting involved either way. It'll be interesting to see if people's opinions change over time!"

----------


## alan45

Hollyoaks' Maxine Minniver is in for a shock next week as she sees Patrick Blake's nasty side for the first time.

Maxine is blissfully happy in her new relationship with Patrick (Jeremy Sheffield), but when she embarrasses the college headmaster at an important event, he lets his true colours slip for a momentâ¦

Nikki Sanderson, who plays Maxine, recently chatted to us about the incident and where the story might be heading in the longer-term.

How are you finding this new storyline for Maxine?
"I'm absolutely loving it. There are so many ups and downs in the storyline, both emotionally and physically. It's really interesting for me to play Maxine at the moment, because usually she's so bubbly, lively and happy-go-lucky, but we might start to see a different side of her in this story.

"I'm excited about what's on screen at the moment, but I'm also really looking forward to what's in store next. I can't reveal too much but what's coming up should be very interesting for me to play, especially how Maxine might adapt and change with it."

Even though they're so different, can you see why Maxine is attracted to Patrick?
"Definitely. They are complete opposites, but that's what draws them towards each other. I think Maxine sees something in Patrick that she wants to have in her life, because he's such an upstanding member of the community, very cultured and very intelligent. 

"Maxine is none of that - she's illiterate, she doesn't really know much about the world, and she's never really been anywhere apart from Spain! Maxine is very street-smart, but she's not book-smart. She wants to be more like Patrick in some ways.

"It's the same with Patrick. He can be so uptight and OCD, but all of a sudden he's got this little wildcard on his hands, who lives life to the full and is very free-spirited. Patrick would like to bring some of that into his life, so even though the two characters are opposites, they each have something that the other craves."

Are you pleased to see Maxine going up in the world with her new job at College Coffee?
"I am - it's been fantastic filming all of that stuff. When Maxine becomes the manager of College Coffee, it does go to her head a little bit and she becomes a bit high and mighty! She can be a little bit cruel to the staff - especially George, God bless him! 

"The power goes to Maxine's head and she thinks that she's better than she is, but it is great for me to be involved in the shop because it means Maxine features more in the threads of different people's storylines."



Patrick seems pleased when things go wrong for Maxine at the shop, with George quitting in protest! Does Maxine see that Patrick doesn't really have her best interests at heart?
"There are definitely glimpses of it, but Patrick is so good at manipulating Maxine and changing her view on things. She could look at a colour and say it's blue, but he would convince her that it's green! Even if she does see those glimpses, Patrick is very good at reversing it and making Maxine think that she's the one in the wrong."

Things get worse when Maxine hosts an event for Patrick at College Coffee and tries to dance with him in front of the guestsâ¦
"Yeah, Maxine definitely puts Patrick on the spot, if I'm honest! I wouldn't do that in real life! It's a shame, as Maxine does a really good job with the event and Patrick is very impressed with everything that she's done. But then Maxine has a couple of drinks, gets a bit tipsy and ruins it all by grabbing Patrick to dance in front of his colleagues and various VIPs! 

"Maxine pretty much forces him to do it even when he refuses, and she suffers the consequences because it's the first time she sees a nasty side to Patrick. When they're alone, he grabs her and tells her off. She's never seen that side of him before." 

Is Maxine scared?
"It doesn't necessarily scare her, but more than anything she's very confused. She doesn't know why he's done that, because even though the audience have seen Patrick behave like this before, Maxine hasn't. He later switches back to being Mr Nice Guy again, so it's all very baffling for Maxine."


Is it true that the Maxine and Patrick story will get bigger over the summer?
"It is! I can't say much about it, but it's safe to say that it's going to be a slow-burner. You're going to see a lot from Maxine and Patrick and it's going to develop a lot. It's very exciting and I'm glad it's going to be quite a slow one, because it means we can really give the story the time that it deserves."

Are you worried that Maxine could lose her feisty side if Patrick gets his way?
"We'll have to wait and see! Maxine is a very feisty, strong and independent woman, so it'll be very interesting to see how she deals with this. Will she stay the same person, or will she be manipulated into changing into somebody else?"

Do you see this as quite an important storyline to take on?
"Yes, I think it's an incredibly important storyline for us to be doing. That's why we want to make sure that it's the best and most truthful that it can possibly be. There are women out there in the same situation with controlling partners, so we really want to do it justice and show people what the signs are. That's why it's going to be such a slow-burner."

What is Jeremy like to work with?
"Wonderful, although don't tell him I said that! (Laughs.) He's just such a great person to work with and we get along so well. We have some good banter on set as we're always teasing each other! I'm quite lucky, as we're filming quite a long-running and heavy story together, so it's great that we do actually get along."


Does Maxine worry that she's ruined her friendship with Sienna by dating Patrick?
"She does, yes. Maxine just keeps trying to keep Sienna on side, because she does care about her a lot. However, Maxine does really love Patrick, so she's in a difficult situation. Ideally she'd like to keep Sienna as a friend, but she doesn't want to lose Patrick either. It's a tricky balancing act!"

We've all seen how far Sienna will go when she disapproves of someone. Should Maxine be worried?
"I think Maxine should definitely be worried, but she won't realise that. Maxine still sees Sienna as a friend, so she just doesn't see that side of her. Maxine won't have a clue, but she should be careful because nobody seems to know what Sienna is really capable ofâ¦"

Nancy needs a friend at the moment! With Mitzeee gone, will Maxine take up the mantle?
"I'd like to think that Maxine would help Nancy out, especially after the friendship that Mitzeee had with her. Even though Maxine can be a bit of a cow, she does care about people and wants to make sure that they're alright. 

"The only problem is that Sienna is the main reason that Nancy is feeling down, and Maxine still sees Sienna as a really good friend. She's stuck between a rock and a hard place, because she can't be more friendly with one over the other!"

Have you seen much reaction to the Maxine and Patrick story yet? Are the fans worried about Maxine?
"I think they are and they aren't. It's still really just the beginning of the story, so I'm getting a lot of people saying that Maxine shouldn't get with Patrick. But others are saying they love them together, so it's fantastic that the audience are getting involved either way. It'll be interesting to see if people's opinions change over time!"

----------


## tammyy2j

Hollyoaks star Nikki Sanderson has revealed that Maxine Minniver's troubles with Patrick Blake are only just beginning.

The actress's bubbly character has been dating Patrick for a few months, but the Hollyoaks High headteacher has shown glimpses of a dark side with his attempts to control her.

Speaking to PA, Sanderson confirmed that the plot is expected to run for another seven months.

She explained: "Everybody loves to get a great storyline like I've been given. We're still in the beginning stages of it. It's going to be a very long-term storyline, probably on screen until next March.

"It's going to be a slow burner, but when you get into it you'll see why it needed to be slow burning. We want to do the storyline justice and do what would actually happen in real life rather than speeding through things. 

"I'm very fortunate that they really took their time with this storyline."

Sanderson suggested that feisty Maxine was an ideal character to choose for the story.

She said: "I think that's why it's great they've chosen Maxine, because in real life you don't think strong, independent women can be manipulated, and it just goes to prove that just because you're strong doesn't mean you can't be moulded into something else."

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## lizann

she is pregnant by dodger

----------


## tammyy2j

Maxine Minniver terminates Dodger Savage's baby next week, after their shock one-night stand last month. 

Despite the fact that Maxine (Nikki Sanderson) and Patrick (Jeremy Sheffield) seem to be back on track, Maxine secretly heads to a family planning clinic where she bumps into Cindy.

As Maxine heads back home after having the termination, she is greeted by an unknowing Patrick. 

However, when Patrick finds a post-care leaflet in her bag, he realises what she has been up to and his shock turns to rage. 

Knowing Maxine is in pain after her procedure, Patrick decides to make her pay, so tells Sienna they will both look after Oscar for the day. However, later on, Patrick finds Maxine unconscious on the floor.

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Perdita

Maxine Minniver's relationship with Patrick Blake took a dark turn on Hollyoaks this evening (October 29) as her controlling partner turned violent.

A furious Patrick (Jeremy Sheffield) lashed out at Maxine as he confronted her for sleeping with his son Dodger when they were separated last month.

Digital Spy recently caught up with Nikki Sanderson, who plays Maxine, to hear her thoughts on tackling the dark story.

Did you always know this storyline was coming up?
"Yes, Jeremy and I have had an idea of how the story would progress for quite a while. The writers have been playing out this storyline very subtly for many months on screen, with Patrick's manipulation of Maxine. We've seen that he's been changing the clothes she wears, and he's bought the flat that she rented so that she has no home of her own. Patrick has also encouraged Maxine to quit her job so that she has no financial independence, as well as alienating her friends away from her.

"We always knew that this was going to progress into a domestic violence storyline, although we obviously haven't been able to say anything until now. I think the reason they've given it such a slow build-up is to make it more realistic. In real life, domestic violence is usually not an overnight thing - it often starts off in a happy and loving relationship and builds to something like this."

Are you grateful that Hollyoaks gave you such a long time to prepare?
"I'm very, very grateful for the preparation. The Hollyoaks team have been fantastic with us. Jeremy and I have been given so much research material and we've been to lots of different meetings with people. I visited a women's refuge and spoke to victims of domestic violence, hearing all of their stories. We've also spoken to domestic violence charities.

"Hollyoaks have really been fantastic in educating us on the subject so that we can play it as true to life as possible."

Has anything from the research surprised you?
"Everything has surprised me, to be honest. When you hear 'domestic violence', you often just think of a partner hitting their partner - you don't think of the other things that come with it. I didn't realise that domestic abuse doesn't have to be physical, it can be emotional as well. I also didn't realise that it doesn't necessarily have to be between romantic partners - it could be between a mother and a son. There are so many things that I didn't realise about it and what can happen in these situations. Our story is about a man hitting a woman, but it isn't always that way.

"A lot has really shocked me to the core and I've met some amazing people who, in my opinion, are extremely strong for speaking up about it. It's been a very enlightening process, so Jeremy and I really want to get behind this now and raise awareness. We want to get a positive message out there to help people."

Are you feeling any pressure to be taking on such a serious story?
"I'm not really feeling any pressure, just because we've got a fantastic team around us. Obviously I want to portray the storyline as realistically as I can. I also want people to believe in the story and for it to make a real impact. I hope people watching the storyline who might be in the initial stages of a similar situation will be able to spot the signs."

How does Maxine feel after Patrick has hit her for the first time?
"She's devastated - absolutely devastated. She's also extremely confused. Here's this man who she's in love with and is fantastic, but then he can do this horrific thing to her. Maxine's confidence is shattered because she doesn't know what to do.

"She's intelligent enough to know that she should leave Patrick because of what he's done, but it's hard for her because she loves him and he's the only person she has. It's a massive battle within herself, because she doesn't know what to do. Her heart is breaking, because the man she loves has physically abused her."

Does Maxine stand up for herself at all, or has she become too fearful of upsetting Patrick?
"It's hard. One of the reasons the writers chose Maxine and Patrick for this story is that they're complete opposites. Maxine was a very vibrant, happy character and a strong woman. You've seen that gradually chipped away by Patrick. There are still elements of that in Maxine, but she isn't herself at the moment. She's like a really watered down version of herself.

"Maxine wants to fight back and become that really strong character again, but it's hard when you've got someone who's even stronger knocking you down."

Does Patrick show any remorse afterwards?
"Patrick knows that he's done something wrong, but he justifies it in his own head - thinking that it wouldn't have happened if Maxine hadn't caused it. Even though nobody ever deserves to be hit, Patrick twists the situation to make it Maxine's fault. He feels remorse, but he doesn't accept the blame."

Will this continue to be a long-running storyline?
"Yes. I can't tell you what's going to be happening in the future, but it will be a long-running story because that is true-to-life."

How are the domestic abuse scenes to film? Are they complex to do?
"They are, because again we're trying to make the storyline as real as possible. Sometimes you might get a little bump or bruise here or there, but fortunately myself and Jeremy get along really well in real life, so we really trust each other. Sometimes I'll tell Jeremy to grab me harder or push things further, because we want it to look real. We're really invested in this storyline and it's worth it because the scenes look so much better."

Do you think Maxine and Dodger could make a good couple in the future?
"I think they make the perfect couple, and that's what is so sad about this situation. Maxine knows that Dodger is the right person for her, and Dodger wants to be with Maxine. But Maxine is already at the point where she'd do anything to be with Patrick, because she's been so heavily manipulated by him.

"It's like a 'head or heart?' situation. Her head is telling her that she should be with Patrick, but her heart is telling her that she belongs with Dodger."

What advice would you give to anyone experiencing domestic violence in real life?
"My advice would be to speak up. Don't speak up to the person who is responsible for the violence, instead speak up to somebody else by phoning a helpline or a refuge. They can speak to you with confidentiality and privacy. They're fully trained and professional people who can give excellent advice."

----------


## Perdita

Maxine Minniver's relationship with Patrick Blake took a dark turn on Hollyoaks this evening (October 29) as her controlling partner turned violent.

A furious Patrick (Jeremy Sheffield) lashed out at Maxine as he confronted her for sleeping with his son Dodger when they were separated last month.

Digital Spy recently caught up with Nikki Sanderson, who plays Maxine, to hear her thoughts on tackling the dark story.

Did you always know this storyline was coming up?
"Yes, Jeremy and I have had an idea of how the story would progress for quite a while. The writers have been playing out this storyline very subtly for many months on screen, with Patrick's manipulation of Maxine. We've seen that he's been changing the clothes she wears, and he's bought the flat that she rented so that she has no home of her own. Patrick has also encouraged Maxine to quit her job so that she has no financial independence, as well as alienating her friends away from her.

"We always knew that this was going to progress into a domestic violence storyline, although we obviously haven't been able to say anything until now. I think the reason they've given it such a slow build-up is to make it more realistic. In real life, domestic violence is usually not an overnight thing - it often starts off in a happy and loving relationship and builds to something like this."

Are you grateful that Hollyoaks gave you such a long time to prepare?
"I'm very, very grateful for the preparation. The Hollyoaks team have been fantastic with us. Jeremy and I have been given so much research material and we've been to lots of different meetings with people. I visited a women's refuge and spoke to victims of domestic violence, hearing all of their stories. We've also spoken to domestic violence charities.

"Hollyoaks have really been fantastic in educating us on the subject so that we can play it as true to life as possible."

Has anything from the research surprised you?
"Everything has surprised me, to be honest. When you hear 'domestic violence', you often just think of a partner hitting their partner - you don't think of the other things that come with it. I didn't realise that domestic abuse doesn't have to be physical, it can be emotional as well. I also didn't realise that it doesn't necessarily have to be between romantic partners - it could be between a mother and a son. There are so many things that I didn't realise about it and what can happen in these situations. Our story is about a man hitting a woman, but it isn't always that way.

"A lot has really shocked me to the core and I've met some amazing people who, in my opinion, are extremely strong for speaking up about it. It's been a very enlightening process, so Jeremy and I really want to get behind this now and raise awareness. We want to get a positive message out there to help people."

Are you feeling any pressure to be taking on such a serious story?
"I'm not really feeling any pressure, just because we've got a fantastic team around us. Obviously I want to portray the storyline as realistically as I can. I also want people to believe in the story and for it to make a real impact. I hope people watching the storyline who might be in the initial stages of a similar situation will be able to spot the signs."

How does Maxine feel after Patrick has hit her for the first time?
"She's devastated - absolutely devastated. She's also extremely confused. Here's this man who she's in love with and is fantastic, but then he can do this horrific thing to her. Maxine's confidence is shattered because she doesn't know what to do.

"She's intelligent enough to know that she should leave Patrick because of what he's done, but it's hard for her because she loves him and he's the only person she has. It's a massive battle within herself, because she doesn't know what to do. Her heart is breaking, because the man she loves has physically abused her."

Does Maxine stand up for herself at all, or has she become too fearful of upsetting Patrick?
"It's hard. One of the reasons the writers chose Maxine and Patrick for this story is that they're complete opposites. Maxine was a very vibrant, happy character and a strong woman. You've seen that gradually chipped away by Patrick. There are still elements of that in Maxine, but she isn't herself at the moment. She's like a really watered down version of herself.

"Maxine wants to fight back and become that really strong character again, but it's hard when you've got someone who's even stronger knocking you down."

Does Patrick show any remorse afterwards?
"Patrick knows that he's done something wrong, but he justifies it in his own head - thinking that it wouldn't have happened if Maxine hadn't caused it. Even though nobody ever deserves to be hit, Patrick twists the situation to make it Maxine's fault. He feels remorse, but he doesn't accept the blame."

Will this continue to be a long-running storyline?
"Yes. I can't tell you what's going to be happening in the future, but it will be a long-running story because that is true-to-life."

How are the domestic abuse scenes to film? Are they complex to do?
"They are, because again we're trying to make the storyline as real as possible. Sometimes you might get a little bump or bruise here or there, but fortunately myself and Jeremy get along really well in real life, so we really trust each other. Sometimes I'll tell Jeremy to grab me harder or push things further, because we want it to look real. We're really invested in this storyline and it's worth it because the scenes look so much better."

Do you think Maxine and Dodger could make a good couple in the future?
"I think they make the perfect couple, and that's what is so sad about this situation. Maxine knows that Dodger is the right person for her, and Dodger wants to be with Maxine. But Maxine is already at the point where she'd do anything to be with Patrick, because she's been so heavily manipulated by him.

"It's like a 'head or heart?' situation. Her head is telling her that she should be with Patrick, but her heart is telling her that she belongs with Dodger."

What advice would you give to anyone experiencing domestic violence in real life?
"My advice would be to speak up. Don't speak up to the person who is responsible for the violence, instead speak up to somebody else by phoning a helpline or a refuge. They can speak to you with confidentiality and privacy. They're fully trained and professional people who can give excellent advice."

----------


## lizann

Jason gets blamed for maxine's bruises

----------


## tammyy2j

Maxine Minniver and Sienna Blake look set to become unlikely allies as they start to protect each other's secrets.

Maxine receives yet another setback next month as she is ordered to carry out community service as punishment for lying to the police.

The surprise twist comes after Maxine's abusive partner Patrick (Jeremy Sheffield) orders her to change the statement she made against Jason Roscoe, which accused the teenager of assaulting her.

As Maxine still can't bring herself to be honest about Patrick's violence, she accepts her punishment and is put to work litter-picking around the village.

Maxine lies to Patrick by telling him that she merely walked away with a warning, as she fears his reaction to her 'embarrassing' community service task. However, when Sienna spots her cleaning up the village, Maxine fears that she will reveal all to her ruthless father.

Nikki Sanderson, who plays Maxine, told All About Soap: "Maxine tries to make up an excuse, saying she'd been round there the other day and thought it was a bit messy so decided to clean it up.

"Sienna sees right through it, and although Maxine's scared she'll tell Patrick, Sienna actually supports her. But unfortunately, it comes at a price."

Maxine's life takes another twist when Patrick comes up with a new way of controlling her. His actions soon have an unexpected outcome as Maxine uncovers one of Sienna's secrets.

Sanderson added: "He gets Maxine a little pooch called Dexter and everyone thinks he's being really sweet, but what they don't realise is it's another way of controlling her. He tells her she can't leave the house as she's got to stay in with the dog and she has to walk it at specific times.

"Then Dexter, being a puppy, runs around and chews up something very personal of Sienna's - a diary. [Maxine] learns something Sienna probably didn't want her to know, and then the bargaining starts."

----------

lizann (25-02-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Nikki Sanderson has revealed more details of her upcoming pregnancy storyline, confirming that Maxine Minniver's troubles are far from over.

As first teased in Hollyoaks' spring trailer last week, Maxine will be left confused and fearful in a new story as she discovers that she is expecting a baby.

As Maxine's abusive fiancÃ© Patrick Blake (Jeremy Sheffield) has had a vasectomy, she decides that the father must be the man she supposedly got close to during her recent night out at The Loft. However, viewers will know that this isn't the case as Patrick made this story up to control her.

Patrick's daughter Sienna (Anna Passey) and son Dodger (Danny Mac) are the first to discover Maxine's secret, and the revelation leads to Dodger and Maxine becoming close again.

Sanderson told All About Soap: "[Dodger] finds out she's pregnant and comes to the flat to talk about it. They have a heated row because there's a lot of tension between them. They love each other and want to be together, and he ends up telling her that he wishes he was the father of her baby. But just as they're about to kiss, Patrick comes home."

Asked whether Patrick catches them, she replied: "No, but Patrick really isn't happy to find Dodger in the flat. Maxine knows there'll be consequences and there are, because Patrick's temper explodes again. He grabs a belt and tells her that he's going to punish her for having Dodger over.

"Patrick's just about to hit Maxine when she screams out, telling him that she's pregnant. He's angry and demands to know who the father of the baby is. They fight and Maxine decides she can't take any more. Maxine goes to stay at the boarding house and finally thinks she's got away from Patrick's clutches - but she hasn't."

In the aftermath of Maxine's revelation, her ordeal continues as twisted Patrick fails to change his ways and makes her feel guilty by repeatedly accusing her of cheating on him.

Sanderson added: "Just because Maxine's expecting a baby, it doesn't mean the abuse will stop. It's a horrible situation. She's always frightened for her safety and walking on eggshells because she doesn't know how Patrick is going to react to even simple things."

Women's Aid is the key national charity working to end domestic violence against women and children. Its helpline is 0808 2000 247.

----------

tammyy2j (25-03-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Be good if she was pregnant by Dodger as they make a good couple imo

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Nikki Sanderson is currently involved in one of the soap's darkest storylines, as her character Maxine Minniver remains in an abusive relationship with Hollyoaks High headteacher Patrick Blake.

Last week, Maxine finally found the strength to leave Patrick (Jeremy Sheffield), but it wasn't long before he manipulated her into giving him another chance.

Off-screen, Nikki has been working with the Home Office to raise awareness of domestic violence. She has also been nominated for Best Actress in the British Soap Awards 2014 longlist, which is currently being voted for by fans.

Digital Spy recently caught up with Nikki to chat about the Soap Awards recognition and the latest twists in the Maxine and Patrick story.

How does it feel to be in the running for Best Actress at the Soap Awards?
"It feels fantastic and I'm so grateful to Hollyoaks and Lime Pictures for all they've done for me over the time I've been here. This is the first award I've ever been nominated for over my whole career, so it means a hell of a lot to me. I feel extremely blessed to have been put in this position. 

"It's a very difficult category and I know it'll be difficult to get put through to the shortlist, but just to be nominated has been amazing - especially because we've worked so hard on the Maxine and Patrick storyline over the past year. It's great to be acknowledged for the hard work we've put into that."

Since our last interview, the story has really intensified. How have you found it to film?
"It's been an experience and something that every actor would dream of, because it's such an important storyline. There have been so many twists and turns, so I've been able to show my depth as an actress and explore a wide spectrum of material. Everyone usually knows me as a comedic actress, so it's nice to show that I'm not a one-trick pony and I can do other things. 

"It's also been great to work with Jeremy. We get on so well in real life - I trust him completely and it's the same in return, so that means we can push the boundaries. I've been hurt a few times doing this storyline and filming these scenes, because we want to make it as realistic as possible and for the audience to see the reality of the situation. 

"It's been such a journey and I've learned so much from it. As an actress, you're always learning your craft and new skills - and in this storyline I've definitely learned a lot."

Is it difficult to switch off after filming such difficult scenes?
"It depends - sometimes it's actually quite easy to switch off because of the people who are around you, or where you're going after work. Other times I've had a really emotional day for Maxine where I've been crying a lot, and it is hard because you get yourself into a certain mental state in order to perform the best you possibly can. It can be difficult to switch your mind off once you get yourself into that state."

Why did Maxine go back to Patrick last week?
"It's a hard one - she made that decision because she's so heavily controlled and manipulated, so it's not easy to just walk away. As much as people say, 'Just walk away', it's not so easy. There's been a year's worth of manipulation and controlling behaviour from Patrick which has led to this point.

"Maxine loves Dodger and wants to be with him, and Dodger feels the same way. But as much as Maxine doesn't want to be with Patrick, she can't leave him because mentally he has a huge hold over her."

Do you enjoy filming those rare moments where Maxine does stand up to Patrick?
"I do - because they're so few and far between at the moment. We're now into the proper depths of the storyline, so it's very rare that Maxine does stand up to Patrick, because she's so scared of him. When we do get those brief moments where Maxine does defend herself, it's quite liberating - but it never lasts long because Maxine is so fearful of Patrick and she worries about what the repercussions will be."

Now that Maxine is pregnant, will the physical abuse from Patrick stop?
"Not necessarily. You would assume that if a woman fell pregnant, their partner would stop being violent towards them - but in the research we've done, that's not always true. Unfortunately, just because you're carrying someone's child doesn't mean that the abuse will stop, so you'll just have to wait and see how things play out between Maxine and Patrick."

It's been a very long-running storyline, which is true to life. Is there still a long way to go?
"We've had some people asking, 'Why is it going on for so long?' Soaps can tend to rush things, but what Hollyoaks wanted to do with this storyline was to give it a real-life timescale. It takes months of manipulation and control to get to the point we're at now. There's still a little bit of a journey to go with Maxine and Patrick."

Do you hope the eventual outcome is Maxine and Dodger getting together?
"Yeah - I hope the outcome is that Maxine is happy, and the person she would be happy with is Dodger. It would be great for the audience to see that even if you've been in a situation like this, there is light at the end of the tunnel. It'd be nice if the audience saw that you can have a happy life afterwards and meet somebody who makes you happy. I hope we see Maxine become herself again, rather than a puppet of Patrick's."

The Sienna and Maxine scenes have proved popular. Would you like them to maybe team up against Patrick in the future?
"Definitely. I absolutely love Anna Passey [who plays Sienna] - she's so fabulous in every way, so we're having a great time filming together. I'd love to see Maxine and Sienna become a little twosome, because it'd be great to be able to film more with her. She's phenomenal and so good at her job."

Will we see Dexter the dog make a return?
"Unfortunately no! He was absolutely amazing, but we can't have him back because Patrick told Maxine that he's dead! It's so sad, because he's so cute!"

You and Jeremy are both appearing as Maxine and Patrick in Home Office adverts at the moment. Is the campaign going well?
"It's going amazingly well. We've heard that the figures have been fantastic with the number of people who have called in and left their abusive partners. We always say that even if we help one person, we've done our job - but it turns out that the campaign has made a huge difference and it's brought the issue of domestic violence to the forefront."

Do you think soap characters appearing in real-life campaigns could happen more often?
"I think it'd be great, because I think people find you more approachable and relatable when you're in a soap and you're appearing in their living rooms so often. The audience feel like they know you already, so I think it'd be brilliant."

How did you feel about turning 30 recently?
"I had an amazing time - I really embraced it and thoroughly enjoyed myself. I had a party for my 30th, but I also made it a fundraiser and raised over Â£10,000 for charity that night, so it was a very good day!"

----------


## Perdita

Maxine Minniver will take the brave step of visiting a women's refuge on Hollyoaks later this month as she seeks an escape from her violent fiancÃ© Patrick Blake.

Pregnant Maxine makes the decision after ending up back in hospital following another heated argument with evil Patrick (Jeremy Sheffield).

Maxine finds herself on the receiving end of more abuse from Patrick after she sneaks out to a surprise hen party that Blessing Chambers has organised for her at The Loft.

When Patrick finds out that Maxine has left the flat without his permission, he confronts her on the balcony outside the club - causing her to lose her balance and fall down the stairs.

Nikki Sanderson, who plays Maxine, told All About Soap: "Maxine gets taken to hospital because she feels like she might have lost the baby, which would be horrific. 

"Thank God everything is okay with the kid, although Maxine's hurt. She's got bumps and bruises and she's hurt mentally as well. I think that's when she realises she has to leave, if not for herself then for her baby.

"There's a doctor at the hospital who clocks Patrick's behaviour. She pulls Maxine to one side and hands her a card that's a referral to a women's refuge. Maxine decides to act on it and when she gets home she contacts Dennis, and he helps her go to the refuge."

While Dennis is pleased that Maxine has done the right thing, she is soon plagued with doubts over whether she can really stay away from Patrick.

Sanderson added: "Even though she knows she needs to get out, Patrick still has that control over her. When Maxine's in the refuge, she starts questioning her strength. She's on her own, away from her friends and family, and she wonders if she can really do this."

Hollyoaks airs these scenes on Wednesday, July 16 at 6.30pm on Channel 4.

Women's Aid is the key national charity working to end domestic violence against women and children. Its helpline is 0808 2000 247.

----------

tammyy2j (01-07-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Hollyoaks will also air a wedding episode for Maxine Minniver and her abusive fiancÃ© Patrick Blake. However, fans will no doubt be hoping that Maxine finds the courage not to go through with the ceremony on the big day.

"Maxine and Patrick's domestic abuse storyline has had a huge response from viewers, and like all of our issue-led stories, we're proud that it's helped to change the attitudes of what domestic abuse really is," Richardson said. 

"We've been contacted by several victims of domestic violence who have left abusive relationships as a consequence of our storyline. It has been so important that this story is true-to-life, and what we hope to have shown is how difficult it can be to leave any abusive relationship. 

"Maxine now faces more hurdles, and we as much as you want her to escape from Patrick and find happiness - whether that's with Dodger or maybe a new love interest. Or maybe she just wants to live a very happy life with a much-longed-for baby."

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## tammyy2j

Nikki Sanderson has shared her thoughts on the future of Hollyoaks' Maxine Minniver, following the exposure of emotional abuse and domestic violence from husband Patrick Blake.

In last night's shocking episode, Maxine attempted to walk out of her wedding reception but was grabbed by Patrick (Jeremy Sheffield), who accidentally ripped her dress and revealed many bruises.

Sanderson believes that her character's recovery will take time, as she needs to redevelop trust and learn to live independently again.

"I think after being in any type of abusive relationship, whether it be physical or emotional or mental, it's always harder to move on to another person because you don't know whether to trust them or not, " she explained in an interview for the Hollyoaks website.

"I think what's next for Maxine is a recovery - mentally, physically and emotionally. 

"Over the past year or so she has been broken down to a shell of the person that she was before and it's something that you can't just get over in an evening.

"You have to remember that after such a long time of abuse, it's going to take a lot of work and a lot of development personally to be able to get better from it."


The actress also believes that Maxine acted to save her baby more than herself.

"I think what's going through her head is, 'This is my escape, this is my out'," Sanderson continued. "In front of all these people, this is now the chance because he can't do anything to me.

"She's got to the point where she's not fearing so much for herself but her unborn child. If Patrick can behave and treat her in such an appalling manner, how is he going to treat the baby?"

The show's next episode will pick up with the immediate aftermath of the shock revelation at The Dog.

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Perdita

Nikki Sanderson has signed a one-year contract extension to remain on Hollyoaks.

Sanderson said that the new contract will allow Hollyoaks to fully explore the fallout from her character Maxine Minniver's spousal abuse storyline.

Hollyoaks' Nikki Sanderson: 'Maxine's recovery will take time'

"We've been working on this story for more than a year but there's still a long way to go yet," Sanderson told Daily Star Sunday. 

"I've just signed a new contract, which I'm thrilled about. We've had the fallout from the wedding, but there's still lots more coming up."

Sanderson also discussed the upcoming scenes which will see the arrival of Maxine and Patrick's baby, who has Down's Syndrome.

"The baby is due around October and I have yet to think about giving birth on screen, but it's definitely something to look forward to," she said. 

"After everything that Maxine has been through it would be amazing to see her happy, but Patrick is never going to let that happen."

Sanderson has portrayed Maxine Minniver in Hollyoaks since 2012.

----------

lizann (11-08-2014), tammyy2j (10-08-2014)

----------


## lizann

hope she is back soon

----------


## lizann

maxine gives birth at train crash

----------


## lizann

patrick will drop the charges and get her out of jail if she gets back with him

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> patrick will drop the charges and get her out of jail if she gets back with him


No no no no no no no no. Lets not go back to square 1 with this story

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

.

----------


## lizann

> No no no no no no no no. Lets not go back to square 1 with this story


maxine needs to get a complete break from patrick and his family even dodger i'm afraid too

----------


## lizann

> No no no no no no no no. Lets not go back to square 1 with this story


maxine needs to get a complete break from patrick and his family even dodger i'm afraid too

----------


## lizann

not sure how true it is but patrick is to deliver their baby girl and then murder maxine

----------


## tammyy2j

Nikki Sanderson has teased more drama for her character Maxine Minniver.

The actress has revealed that Maxine will remain under Patrick's control, despite no longer being in a relationship with him. 

With Maxine recently out of prison, Patrick (Jeremy Sheffield) will still find ways of getting to her, particularly through their daughter Minnie. 

She told the Liverpool Echo: "Maxine is free now, which is fantastic. But it doesn't mean that the control has stopped with Patrick, although he's not physically abusive with her anymore. 

"He's still mentally and emotionally controlling of her. That is going to continue.

"Having Minnie now, Patrick uses her as a way of getting at Maxine, which is horrible. It's going to get quite bad."

The actress said that while it is a shame Maxine has yet to have the "happy ending that she deserves", it has been "fantastic as an actress to portray" the character's difficult year.

----------

lizann (16-12-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Maxine Minniver's return to screens on Hollyoaks is far from quiet next week as she finds herself thrown into another explosive situation.

When Maxine arrives back in the village following her Christmas break in LA, she is shocked to realise that her on-off boyfriend Dodger Savage is missing.

Maxine and her love rival Theresa McQueen both spring into action to rescue Dodger following his kidnap at the hands of Sienna, but Maxine soon has a frightening ordeal of her own to faceâ¦

Digital Spy recently caught up with Nikki Sanderson, who plays Maxine, to hear about the dramatic storyline and her thoughts on reaching the final four for the Serial Drama Performance category at the National Television Awards.

What can we expect from Maxine's return to the village?
"Maxine went away to LA thinking that Dodger didn't want her anymore. She presumed that Dodger hadn't turned up to come with her, but unbeknownst to her he'd been kidnapped by Sienna. Maxine was absolutely heartbroken when he didn't show up, because he's the love of her life. 

"When Maxine returns to the village, she's still a bit narky about what happened! When Dirk asks her how Dodger is, she bites back by saying, 'How would I know? He didn't bother coming with me!' 

"Dirk then informs Maxine that everyone presumed Dodger had gone to America as nobody has seen him. They realise that he's missing, which is horrific for Maxine."

What happens next?
"Maxine and Theresa end up in cahoots together to try to save Dodger. Through a process of elimination, they figure out what's happened and where he is. They know that it's Sienna and that he must be at Anna's old house.

"Maxine sends Theresa off ahead of her, while she takes Minnie off to be looked after by Frankie. But in the process of that happening, Maxine goes missing too and Theresa is left on her own to deal with Sienna! They assume Maxine just hasn't turned up, but she's been taken by someone tooâ¦"

Does Maxine have fresh hope for her future with Dodger once she knows he didn't abandon her?
"Yeah, definitely. Maxine loves Dodger and he loves her too. Even though they go through the hardest of times, they always find each other again."

Hollyoaks' new trailer shows even more trouble when Will targets Maxine! What happens?
"Will kidnaps Maxine and Theresa, knowing that they're the two women that Dodger cares about. He then gives Dodger an ultimatum and orders him to choose between them both. Will tells Dodger that he's put Maxine in one place and Theresa in another and he only has time to save one. 

"Dodger does make a choice and goes to save one, but there's a twist to the tale! It turns out that Will has caused even more trouble and in fact both girls are in a lot of danger..."

We know that this is part of Dodger's exit from the show. How did you feel about Danny's decision to go?
"I was absolutely devastated! On his last day, every time he tried to speak about it I was like, 'Dan, please don't!' (Laughs.) I had an awful lump in my throat for the whole day and I was trying desperately not to cry! 

"We were trying not to talk about it until the last shot, but when they said 'That's a wrap', I burst into tears like a big old baby! It was awful! I'm happy to admit that I was devastated, but I think Dan's going to do really well - he's going to fly."


How do you feel about being shortlisted for the NTA?
"I'm so excited and I was really surprised when I found out! I was just honoured to be in the longlist for the NTAs, as they represent television across the board. After seeing the quality of talent in the longlist, I didn't for one second think that I'd be put into the shortlist."

Do you think you're in with a chance?
"It would be wonderful to say yes and I'd be lying if I didn't say that I'd love to win it, but just to be put into the final four for a National Television Award is amazing for me. I've been going to these awards for 15 years and to now be in the mix with three other people is phenomenal for me. I feel so grateful and I'm honoured to be in that category. 

"With the amazing storyline that Hollyoaks have given me over the past two years, I think it's testament to the show as well. When you're put up for an award like this, it's everyone around you who has contributed to it, so it's fantastic for everyone."

Are there any scenes or moments you're particularly proud of?
"I'm proud of the whole domestic abuse storyline, but I don't think I could pick specific scenes because everything we've done over the past two years built up to what the story became - and it's still obviously bubbling along at the moment. 

"The story has been tiring in real life, both emotionally and physically, as I've been putting my heart and soul into it. But it's been totally worth it, because it's been such an amazing storyline and Hollyoaks have done really well with the way they've portrayed it."

Patrick is still very much a part of Maxine's life, isn't he?
"Yes, Patrick is still controlling and manipulating Maxine, but it's just not physical any more. He's still abusing her both emotionally and mentally and he still has a hold on her because he's using baby Minnie as a weapon against her, which is terrible.

"I'm glad that I'm still working with Jeremy [Sheffield] because I absolutely adore him. He's a wonderful, wonderful man and I feel very fortunate that I've been able to do a storyline with him with such intensity. 

"Jeremy is someone that is super-prepared and always on the ball because he's always researched everything before he does the scenes. It's fantastic to work with someone like that, because you feel like you're in safe hands."

Is there anything you'd say in support of your fellow nominee Cameron Moore (Cameron Campbell) who's up for the Newcomer award?
"He's been fantastic. I love Cameron, as in real life he's a really nice guy. His character's not so nice because he's been doing some naughty things, but in real life he's lovely and he truly deserves to win the Newcomer award.

"Cameron has worked really hard and I think his character has really made an impact on the show. He's continuing to go from strength to strength so I think his nomination is well deserved."

Do you get nervous before a big TV event?
"Yeah, I'm one of those people who does get very intimidated by the red carpet. Once I'm inside I'm fine, but I do get extremely anxious when I'm in the car and I'm about to get out. 

"I've always been like that. I think it's probably because as soon as you get out there you're being judged on what you look like, what your dress is like and how you carry yourself. It is intimidating!"

Have you got your dress sorted for the awards?
"Not yet, no! This is the exciting bit now - trying to find a nice dress and figure out how I'm going to do my hair and make-up. I'm just really excited and I can't wait. Usually I'd have a drink with everybody beforehand, but I think this time I'm just going to have one as I don't want to fall over on the red carpet or anything! (Laughs.) I'm going to try and stay as composed as I can until the awards finish."

----------

tammyy2j (09-01-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Nikki Sanderson has revealed that she wants her character Maxine Minniver to find happiness with a new love interest.

Maxine was left heartbroken earlier this month as her on-off boyfriend Dodger Savage (Danny Mac) fled from the village, going on the run to protect his daughter Nico Blake.

While Maxine will continue to mourn the end of her relationship over the next few weeks, Sanderson told Digital Spy that she wants her troubled alter ego to find a new man in the long-term.

She explained: "I'd love to see Maxine happy and I'd love her to find someone new. She's devastated about Dodger and obviously she can't move on straight away from that, but it'd be nice to see her with someone who truly cares about her.

"He wouldn't necessarily have to be the best Prince Charming in the world as nobody's perfect! But it'd be nice if Maxine could find somebody who cares about her and shows love in a positive way, rather than in a negative way like her ex Patrick."

Dodger made his departure after his evil brother Will was pushed from the hospital roof by Nico. After calling the police to take the blame, Dodger left Hollyoaks forever.

Now that she doesn't have Dodger around to protect her, Maxine will need support from some of the other villagers as Patrick continues his controlling behaviour.

Patrick and Maxine come face to face
Â© Lime Pictures
Patrick and Maxine

Sanderson continued: "I think Maxine is definitely going to be more vulnerable when it comes to Patrick, because Dodger is obviously the one who has kept her safe and stuck up for her. But Maxine does have friends and allies in the village now, so I think she'll always have someone to protect her.

"Maxine and Nancy get on really well in particular and they're becoming like best friends. Maxine's not really had that since Dennis left the village. She has got an ally in Nancy and I love Jess Fox in real life, so it'd be lovely to work more with her."

Dodger helps Maxine up.
Â© Lime Pictures
Maxine and Dodger

On the possibility of a return for Dodger, she added: "If Danny ever chose to come back, I'm sure that Maxine and Dodger would be involved at some point. Dodger will always be the love of Maxine's life. 

"With him gone, obviously Maxine is going to have to move on at some point. Dodger, wherever he may be, is probably moving on too! But I think Danny is going to do really well, so I can't see him coming back anytime soon!"

----------

tammyy2j (29-01-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

She is to become close to Darren, cant Nancy being happy over that

----------


## tammyy2j

Nikki Sanderson has said that her character Maxine Minniver will regret getting passionate with Patrick Blake.

Last night's E4 episode saw Maxine seek comfort in her abusive ex-partner Patrick, after doctors revealed that their daughter Minnie will need an operation.
Speaking in a video on the official Hollyoaks website, Sanderson said: "She definitely regrets it. At the time she doesn't but when she wakes up in the morning and it hits her what has happened, she is regretful. 

"She was just wanting comfort. With all that they are going through with Minnie, Patrick is the only person who can relate to that. 

"Not in a million years does Maxine want to get back together with Patrick and she is certainly not under his spell anymore."
Jeremy Sheffield, who plays Patrick, also reiterated that there is a big story coming up that will take his villainous character in a new direction.

He said: "Patrick learns something about himself which changes his life forever. It changes his entire outlook on life and it will be interesting to see where it takes us."

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz3TKervlhw

----------

lizann (03-03-2015)

----------


## lizann

Hollyoaks are planning a shock suicide attempt for Hollyoaks favourite Maxine Minniver.



The shocking scenes which are set to air in the summer will see Maxine Minniver try and take her own life.

Hollyoaks bosses are keeping the storyline details kept under wraps, but fans can expect the storyline tie in with the exit of her ex partner Patrick Blake, who is being killed off.

----------


## lizann

Hollyoaks are planning a shock suicide attempt for Hollyoaks favourite Maxine Minniver.



The shocking scenes which are set to air in the summer will see Maxine Minniver try and take her own life.

Hollyoaks bosses are keeping the storyline details kept under wraps, but fans can expect the storyline tie in with the exit of her ex partner Patrick Blake, who is being killed off.

----------


## tammyy2j

Maxine Minniver will contemplate ending her life next week after a devastating turn of events sees her ex-partner Patrick Blake win full custody of their daughter Minnie.

Maxine (Nikki Sanderson) will take drastic action after Patrick schemes to make her look like an incapable parent during the custody hearing.

After Patrick (Jeremy Sheffield) sees Maxine and Darren kissing, he trashes his office in fury but is soon given an idea by Theresa, who encourages him to go for joint custody.

When Maxine firmly rejects this proposal, Patrick resorts to manipulative tactics on the day of the custody hearing as he tells Darren (Ashley Taylor Dawson) that he saw him hiding a gun.

Knowing he now has the upper hand, Patrick then tells Darren to lie to the panel in order to help him get Minnie.


Patrick is convinced everything is going in his favour after he gives an impressive speech at the hearing, but he feels threatened when Maxine also makes an excellent case.

However, it all starts to fall apart for Maxine when she pulls a water bottle out of her bag, which Patrick has filled with alcohol and planted.

A devastated Maxine is soon escorted out of the hearing and Patrick is awarded full custody of Minnie.
Following the devastating outcome, Nancy attempts to comforts a numb Maxine when Patrick collects their daughter. However, when Nancy returns from the shops later, she is concerned to discover that Maxine has gone missing.

Whilst at the police station, Darren is alarmed when he overhears that a woman is about to jump from the church turret. 

Darren then arrives to find Maxine poised at the top of the turret, where she is contemplating suicide. Darren knows that Maxine has so much left to live and fight for, but will he be able to help her?

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks fans will see Maxine Minniver reach her lowest ebb next week, after her estranged husband Patrick Blake successfully paints her as a bad mother at a custody hearing.

The shock moment sees Maxine fall into another one of Patrick's cunning traps, leading to a devastating downward spiral as she later considers taking her own life.

Digital Spy recently caught up with Nikki Sanderson, who plays Maxine, to hear about the emotional scenes ahead and her thoughts on this weekend's British Soap Awards.

How does it feel to be up for Best Actress at the Soap Awards again?
"It's fantastic. I really wasn't expecting it this year! When I was nominated last year we were really at the head of the Maxine and Patrick storyline, so I was a little bit in shock even to be longlisted this year. I was really chuffed with it and then to get shortlisted was amazing. With the standard of people that were in the longlist, I really didn't think that I'd make it through. I am over the moon and so excited - I can't wait for Saturday."

You're the main person representing Hollyoaks in the viewer-voted categories, so does that come with any pressure?
"There is pressure, because obviously I would love to see Hollyoaks do well and we are a team here. Even though it's my name that's up in the shortlist for Best Actress, I wouldn't be up for it if it wasn't for the people around me. There is pressure but I would love to see Hollyoaks do well. Everyone is so supportive of each other here, so it's going to be a good night regardless."

Do you think the show has a chance of defending its Best Soap title?
"I hope so! I think the quality of programme and storylines that we've been producing this last year has been phenomenal. I think we've got just as much chance as everybody else. It would be lovely to see Hollyoaks win again. 

"Obviously everybody works really hard in every soap, but we've really worked hard at Hollyoaks to shake off the 'underdog' tag that we've been given for so many years. It'd be fantastic to show people that we can win again and we're just as good as anybody else." 

We'll see Maxine and Darren reunite next week. How would you describe her feelings for him?
"Maxine really, really cares about Darren. He's someone who has been there and supported her in all aspects of her life and also against Patrick. She has a huge soft spot for Darren, he makes her happy and they laugh together. 

"Darren is kind, caring and considerate, and yes he's made mistakes in the past, but essentially it was to protect Maxine. She really likes him and it would be lovely to be able to see their relationship flourish into something."

We know that Patrick tries to blackmail Darren into turning against Maxine at their upcoming custody hearing! How would Maxine react if Darren went through with it?
"She'd be really hurt and angry at him, but on the other hand, she knows how easy it is to be manipulated by Patrick because she was in a relationship with him for so long. Maxine knows he is very good at being controlling. She'd be angry if Patrick manages to manipulate and control Darren, but she does also understand the power that Patrick holds."

Is Maxine feeling confident about the custody hearing?
"Yes, she's feeling very confident because she knows she's a good mum and that she loves Minnie more than anything. For a while she does truly believe that she's going to win, because why wouldn't she? She adores Minnie, she's her main protector and she would fight to the death for her daughter. She feels that she's got as good a chance as Patrick to get full custody."

Can you tell us about the moment where Maxine realises she has been framed by Patrick at the hearing?
"At first Maxine just doesn't understand what's happening. Her phone goes off in her bag, she wonders who it is and when she gets her phone out, it's Patrick who's calling her. It doesn't make sense as Patrick is sitting across the table from her, but then he starts talking about a water bottle that Maxine has pulled out of her bag. 

"Maxine knows it's not hers and doesn't know how it's got there, but then Patrick announces to the table that it's straight vodka! He's framed her because he knows that he's going to lose."

With everything going against her, Maxine later contemplates suicide at the top of a church. How would you describe her state of mind?
"Maxine has just given up and she feels that she can't carry on. She's fought now for two years, but the only thing she actually cares about in her life has been taken away from her. She feels that there's no point in going on. Maxine has got no home, no family in the village and hardly any friends. She just feels that she's got nothing, and the one thing in her life she does want to fight for has been taken away from her. She thinks there's no point being there anymore."

You were literally perched on the top of a giant church tower for these scenes! What was that like to film?
"It was brilliant. I'm quite lucky that I don't have any fear of heights, so that's why I could fully go for it. I did the full day of filming - there was a stunt lady who came just in case I couldn't do anything, but I did everything because I'm not scared of heights and it was fine for me! 

"It was a very long day, extremely tiring and there was a lot of pressure on my body because of the way I had to hold myself, but it was fantastic and a really great experience for me - it was completely different to anything I've ever done before. I'm really excited about watching it now."

What does Darren say when he tracks Maxine down?
"Darren is just urging Maxine not to give up, because even though she doesn't have custody, Minnie is still there and she is her mum. Darren is trying to persuade her that they can continue to fight and get Minnie back because she needs her mum. 

"Darren points out that if Maxine isn't around, who's going to protect Minnie against Patrick? He wants to convince Maxine that there is a light at the end of the tunnel and she does have to hold on."

Suicide and attempted suicide is such a serious subject matter. Did you feel a responsibility when filming these scenes?
"Hugely. Sadly it's something that affects a lot of people. Obviously we didn't want to romanticise it and make it a 'soapy' storyline, we wanted to make it real out of respect for people who have been in this position. There was a huge pressure on us to make it as realistic as possible and be as respectful as possible due to the subject matter."

Can Maxine turn this around and fight back against Patrick?
"I think regardless of everything that's happened to Maxine, she's proven that she's a fighter. It would be nice to see Maxine fight forward, move on and get her daughter back. I can't say too much but hopefully she won't give up."

It has been announced that Jeremy Sheffield will be leaving the show at some point. How do you feel about him going?
"I'm sad - really sad! I love Jeremy from the bottom of my heart and he is a wonderful, wonderful man. Obviously I've worked with him intensely over the last two years and he will be greatly missed - not only by me but by everybody. He's a very talented man and I'm sure he'll go on and do some great things in the future."

It'll be interesting to see how Maxine reacts to Patrick's illness once she finds out. Do you think she'd put everything aside and try to support him?
"It's a double-edged sword, really. Obviously Maxine is a really caring and nurturing person, so she would want to look after him. Regardless of what Patrick has done, she does care. But on the other hand, can she see past everything that he's done to her? It's going to be very difficult for her and she's going to be torn about what to do. Does she help the man who has caused her so much pain, or does she help a man who's in pain?"

Which way would you like it to go?
"I'd like to see Maxine vindicated and I'd like to see Patrick apologise, but I'd also like to see Maxine forgive. But we'll have to wait and see what happens!"

----------

tammyy2j (14-05-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Maxine Minniver will discover that her husband Patrick Blake has Motor Neurone Disease in a dramatic summer plot.

Patrick (Jeremy Sheffield) was diagnosed with the disease earlier this year but he has been desperate to keep the secret from Maxine to avoid threatening his chances of getting custody of their daughter Minnie. 


However, when Maxine (Nikki Sanderson) does finally discover the truth, she will be left in a dilemma over which course of action to take.

The information will obviously give Maxine a huge advantage in winning Minnie back, but viewers will have to tune in to see if she will use the situation to her advantage, or whether she will put the past behind her and support him.

Although Darren will be determined that Maxine doesn't get manipulated by Patrick once again, whether she will be able to stand firm and avoid his controlling ways remains to be seen.


Speaking to Digital Spy recently, Sanderson said: "It's a double-edged sword, really. Obviously Maxine is a really caring and nurturing person, so she would want to look after him. Regardless of what Patrick has done, she does care.

"But on the other hand, can she see past everything that he's done to her? It's going to be very difficult for her and she's going to be torn about what to do. 

"Does she help the man who has caused her so much pain, or does she help a man who's in pain?"

Maxine's discovery is set to play out as one of the show's big summer storylines. It has already been confirmed that the plot will eventually lead to Sheffield's exit from the show.

----------

lizann (05-06-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Nikki Sanderson has hinted that the troubled relationship between Maxine Minniver and her estranged husband Patrick Blake could be about to change forever.

Tonight's episode of the Channel 4 soap sees Maxine finally discover that Patrick has been diagnosed with motor neurone disease, while E4's first look airing will explore the aftermath as she learns the devastating implications of the incurable condition.
Patrick received his diagnosis in April, but he has deliberately kept Maxine in the dark in order to maintain the upper hand in their battle for custody of their daughter Minnie.

Despite the turbulent history between the former couple, upcoming episodes will see Maxine attempt to put their differences aside by trying her best to support Patrick.

Speaking on Channel 5's The Wright Stuff today (July 13), Sanderson explained: "Patrick has been recently diagnosed with motor neurone disease, which Maxine doesn't know but she's just about to find out that he's got it.

"She has no understanding of it, she doesn't know what it is. Once she has learned about the condition, she actually feels sorry for him and wants to help him for Minnie's sake."


Sanderson added that Jeremy Sheffield, who plays Patrick, has thoroughly researched the storyline.

She said: "I think that in any storyline that we do, research is key. With the domestic violence storyline last year, we did a lot of research. I went to women's refuges and spoke to women who had been affected by it.

"I must say, Jeremy has done so much research for this because obviously he's the one portraying the character who has motor neurone disease. He's spent hours on the internet watching videos, because obviously he wants to make it as real to life as possible.

"His character has been someone who's been vastly in control of every aspect of his own life and other people's lives. He's the man who wants to be in control of everything. It's the cruellest disease for Patrick because he's losing complete control of everything."


Patrick's storyline is an emotional exit plot for the scheming character, but producers have so far kept tight-lipped about when his final scenes will air.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks fans have a while to wait before Maxine Minniver realises that Patrick Blake is plotting against her again.

Nikki Sanderson, who plays Maxine, has told Digital Spy that her popular character may remain oblivious to Patrick's scheming until it's far too late to do anything about it.

Maxine is currently facing a bleak future as terminally-ill Patrick has hatched a sinister plan to frame her for his 'murder'.

Patrick has convinced Maxine to help him die when he feels the time is right, but he later realised that he could use this against her after getting jealous of her relationship with Darren Osborne.

Speaking to Digital Spy at the RTS North West Awards, Sanderson explained: "Maxine is completely unaware of what's happening, but behind closed doors, Patrick is still plotting against her because he thinks she's got back with Darren - which isn't true.

"Maxine does love Darren, but for the sake of Patrick and his last few months, she's willing to sacrifice her happiness for his. That hasn't worked out because with Patrick's control issues and the twisted way he thinks, he doesn't believe that Maxine is genuine.

"Over the next few weeks, you're going to see Patrick gradually do more things to incriminate her. There's going to be a lot of twists and turns along the way - none of which Maxine will know about until the very end!"

She continued: "We also get to see Patrick's last Christmas, but it's not as merry and jolly as most people's Christmases tend to be. But then again we are in the Blake household, so how much jolliness can you bring to a household like that?"

Patrick's exit will air in the first week of January, in what's expected to be an unmissable set of episodes.

Fans had thought that Patrick was on the path to redemption in the build-up to his death, but it seems that he couldn't resist one last plan to destroy Maxine.

Sanderson added: "Television-wise, it's probably the best way for the story to go because it makes the best drama and people want to watch that. 

"In real life it'd be nice to see someone like Patrick get his comeuppance, but that doesn't always happen on television! We're happy to be playing this story because it makes it a lot more gritty. It's going to be a good one."

----------


## Perdita

​Hollyoaks star Nikki Sanderson has teased a bleak New Year for her long-suffering character Maxine Minniver.

Maxine will prepare to marry her terminally-ill ex Patrick Blake over the festive season, but she is unaware that he has hatched a sinister plan to frame her for his 'murder'.

As they start to make preparations for their big day, Maxine will be left stunned when Patick drops a huge bombshell.

Putting his plan into action, Patrick tells Maxine that he wants her to help him die immediately after the ceremony, leaving her with a life-changing decision to make.

​Maxine enjoys the fireworks with Patrick by her side
Â©  Lime Pictures

Sanderson told All About Soap: "Maxine is devastated. She's confused, angry, upset, and of course she feels sympathy for him. There are so many feelings in her head! It is not something she wants to do - who wants to do that?

"It is not just the there and then she is thinking about - it's the future, the consequences and knowing it happened and that she did it. Patrick is only asking because he is in pain, but the responsibility is a huge thing. So she is confused.

"Again, she is thinking of Minnie in all of this - she doesn't want to have to tell her daughter in the future that mummy did that to daddy."

Patrick's exit will air in the first week of January, but with Maxine currently oblivious over what he is planning for her, Sanderson has teased a turbulent time for her alter ego.

​Maxine and Patrick take Minnie out on New Year's Eve
Â©  Lime Pictures
She said: "Maxine knows everything is moving forward, but she doesn't know the undercurrent to it all. It's all very evil of Patrick, isn't it? And Maxine is unaware. Plodding on would be a good phase for what she is doing - she is plodding to her doom!

"It's the end of an era, but it is also exciting to see what other things come and I am looking forward to finding out what will happen with Maxine next.

"I don't know what's going to happen - they haven't told me yet. I do know 2016 doesn't start very well for Maxine but let's hope it moves forward from there."

----------


## lizann

ive ran out of sympathy for her

----------


## Perdita

Maxine Minniver's guilty conscience could be about to play some frightening tricks on her in a gripping new Hollyoaks storyline.

The troubled character has been left in turmoil ever since she and Darren Osborne were forced to conceal Patrick Blake's body earlier this month.

There's good news for Maxine and Darren in late January when DS Thorpe closes the police investigation into what happened to Patrick, officially declaring him dead following his apparent 'suicide'.

Unfortunately, the next crisis for Maxine (Nikki Sanderson) lies just around the corner, as she feels terrible when Patrick's daughter Sienna suggests holding a memorial for him in the Jubilee Gardens. A touching gesture - if the gardens weren't right next to the City Wall where Patrick is secretly buried!

Fatboy's death 'will come back to haunt Vincent' 
The memorial day is a hellish one for Maxine as she struggles to cope with her guilt. There's also a coincidence that's far too close for comfort when a plaque is added to the wall as a permanent tribute to Patrick.

As the pressure of the terrible situation mounts in the aftermath, Maxine is confused when she suddenly hears Patrick's voice over the baby monitor at home. 

This is just the first in a series of strange incidents for Maxine, who'll be forced to question her own sanity as more reminders of Patrick present themselves. Is someone targeting her, or is it all in her mind?

----------

tammyy2j (14-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Nikki Sanderson promises a new love interest for Maxine
It seems there might be a little bit of light at the end of the tunnel for Hollyoaks' Maxine, as she's about to get a brand new love interest.
Things have been pretty stressful recently with her accidentally blabbing about her involvement in her husband Patrick's death, so she could do with a distraction.
"Maxine has a new little love interest so it's going to be quite good for her," actress Nikki Sanderson told The Daily Star.
"You'd hope she'd get a bit of peace but in Soapland nothing is ever plain sailing â there is always something that's about to happen.
"As we know Maxine, God bless her, she's not one of the luckiest of people in any aspect of life so it's probably not going to work out the best for her."
Maxine suffered horrific abuse from Patrick throughout their marriage and had originally planned to help him end his life before his motor neurone disease became too advanced.
However, his granddaughter Nico beat them both to it earlier this year.

Digital Spy

----------


## lizann

seems she is preggers by warren

----------


## lizann

how did she lose the baby, what lift was she in?

----------


## Perdita

Maxine Minniver is on the hunt for answers over Darcy in these brand new Hollyoaks spoiler pictures.

Darcy has been missing and presumed dead ever since she disappeared from a cruise ship, but Maxine could be about to crack the case once and for all when she receives a tip-off which might change everything.

Determined to help her fiancÃ© Adam Donovan move on from his absent ex, Maxine follows a lead to a cafÃ© after hearing about a girl called Rebecca who supposedly has more information on Darcy.

When secretive Rebecca claims that she can't help, a frustrated Maxine is forced to leave - but it's not long before she does even more detective work and realises that she'll now have to speak to Rebecca again.

Maxine Minniver and Tracey Donovan search for answers over Darcy in Hollyoaks
Â©  LIME PICTURES
Taking no chances, Maxine brings Adam's mum Tracey along with her this time, although she may regret her interference when she gets much more than she bargained for...

Nikki Sanderson, who plays Maxine, revealed: "When Rebecca tells Maxine that she has no idea what she's talking about, I don't think that Maxine believes her. Because of that, she wants to dig further.

"Instead of going and speaking to Rebecca and coming away feeling better about it, she actually has come away feeling worse because she knows that Rebecca is hiding something and there is more information to be found.

"Maxine then finds paper cuttings in Adam's box and there's information within that newspaper cutting that really sparks Maxine's curiosity. So she wants to go back to the cafÃ© for a second time to confirm what she now believes.

Rebecca may have answers over Darcy in Hollyoaks
Â©  LIME PICTURES
"Maxine is nervous about this information because if it's real and Darcy is still alive, then what will happen to her and Adam? Obviously Maxine knows that Darcy was the love of Adam's life and he still doesn't have closure on that, so she questions where it would leave her if Darcy did ever come back."

Asked why Maxine is so fixated on finding Darcy, Nikki replied: "I think that she's infatuated with the idea because she wants closure for Adam. She wants that chapter to be well and truly done and finished.

"Until they get closure on Darcy and what happened to her, there's always a little bit of Darcy hanging in the background of Maxine and Adam's relationship. She wants to get rid of that, so they can just focus on themselves and Minnie.

"I don't think Maxine thinks of the problems that could come along if Darcy was ever found alive. Obviously it would subconsciously be there in the back of her mind, but I don't think she's thinking too in depth about that because she's so focused on getting Darcy out of Adam's mind.

"She knows that potentially bringing Darcy back could cause problems and is nervous about that, but she's more focused on getting rid of her than bringing her back."

Maxine Minniver wants answers from Rebecca over Darcy in Hollyoaks
Â©  LIME PICTURES

Maxine Minniver wants answers from Rebecca over Darcy in Hollyoaks
Â©  LIME PICTURES

Hollyoaks airs these scenes on Monday, March 13 at 7pm on E4 and Tuesday, March 14 at 6.30pm on Channel 4.

Digital Spy

----------

lizann (10-03-2017)

----------


## lizann

darcy is alive so this one is probably her

----------


## lizann

does sienna ever see her half sister minnie just like rose and grace/darren and freddie forgotten siblings

----------


## tammyy2j

Maxine Minniver will make a spectacle of herself at her engagement party as she struggles to cope with Darcy's mean meddling.

Adam and Maxine will relish the opportunity to rekindle their romance next week, after the all the turmoil of Darcy's arrival and the subsequent reveal that Adam has a 4-year-old son, Toby.

But as the reunited couple make plans to spend a romantic day together, a scheming Darcy throws a spanner in the works by requesting that Adam look after Toby instead.

After some advice from her friend Darren Osborne, Maxine decides to play Darcy at her own game and enjoys the day with Toby, much to Adam's delight.

In fact, seeing how good Maxine is with Toby prompts Adam to make a romantic gesture, popping the question to Maxine again and insisting that she is the girl he wants to spend the rest of his life with.

A delighted Maxine accepts and the pair soon prepare for a big engagement do â much to the frustration of Darcy, who plots to ruin the pair's happiness again.

Before long, Darcy is announcing that it's Toby's birthday on the same day they've planned their celebration, meaning she's had to postpone his party.

Kind-hearted as ever, Maxine reluctantly agrees to let Toby share their party, unaware of Darcy's nasty plan to sabotage it.

As Maxine continues to organise the party to perfection, she is devastated to learn that Darcy has taken over and made it more child-friendly for Toby's sake.

And, when Maxine drowns her sorrows at the party, it ends in disaster when she gets too drunk and is sick in front of everyone during her speech.

A mortified Maxine is consoled by Adam in the aftermath â who attempts to cheer her up by revealing he's booked their wedding for two weeks' time â but will Darcy sabotage their big day too?

----------


## lizann

the state of fur coats on her and adam, awful

----------


## lizann

maxine pretends to be ill for attention from damon

----------


## lizann

an escort for liam next storyline for maxine, she needs money for her and minnie

----------


## lizann

sami next for maxine

----------


## lizann

Maxine Minniver (Nikki Sanderson) is set to be at the centre of Hollyoaks this autumn, in a powerful episode that will explore multiple scenarios that women face while on a night out.

The special outing of the soap, which will air later in the year, will see Maxine separated from her friends, highlighting the stark difference between women?s experiences on the walk home after a night out in comparison to men?s.

Duncan in Metro

----------


## tammyy2j

Maxine Minniver will be taking centre stage in a powerful episode set to air in the autumn.

The groundbreaking episode, currently titled 'The Long Walk Home', will follow Maxine as she becomes separated from a group of friends on a night out.

The episode will be produced and directed by a team of women, and will highlight several scenarios women face on a night out.

Speaking to Digital Spy and other media at a Hollyoaks press event yesterday (July 21), show boss Lucy Allan said: "In autumn, we have a special episode, currently titled 'The Long Walk Home'.

"It follows Maxine as she becomes separated from a group of friends on a night out and replays several scenarios that sadly women will be all too familiar with; it's about what can happen on a night out. That will be produced and crewed by an all-female team."

"That came from the writers' room; someone talked about it being two o'clock in the morning, a guy is walking home and he bumps into a group of girls.

"A girl is walking home and she bumps into a group of guys. What's the difference in those two scenarios? A guy might be worried that somebody is going to laugh at him. A girl is worried that she's going to be raped and murdered.

"When it was put in front of us in such a stark way, it felt really imperative that it was a story we got behind, and got behind with a character that our audiences knows and loves, but also recognises themselves in. That will be a big one coming up for us in autumn."

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hol...afety-episode/

----------


## lizann

beau or eric her attacker?

----------

